# CVT noise



## datechboss101 (Mar 24, 2017)

I have been around Honda automatics and still drive one daily and those are quiet than the Nissan CVT. A friend of mine recommended getting some sound dampening materials and put it everywhere in the car, but that would require lots of work for me. However, I have been aware since the day we bought this car that this is normal sound of the Nissan CVT in the Rogue, but I was wondering what is the best way to decrease or lower this annoying drone, especially when I decide to take this on full throttle and also at around 2k RPMs. And my audio will not be a great answer since I will not hear the emergency vehicle sirens on the road. 

Any suggestions and tips will be helpful for me!


----------

